# Blue Reef Aquarium Bristol



## wiskey (Nov 30, 2009)

I really want to go to this, it opened last week . . . . it costs £13.50 though 








But I want to see the fishes  and it has an IMAX 

Aquarium website


----------



## strung out (Nov 30, 2009)

my friend works there. the bastards never gave me a job though 

looks like fun though, i might see if i can blag a free entry through my mate.


----------



## Geri (Nov 30, 2009)

We were going to go to the one in Newquay, which is only about £6 or so. No idea if it's smaller or anything.

I don't think £13.50 is *that* pricy, the one in Barcelona is like 40 euros or something!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 30, 2009)

the Zoo costs £12 so its comparable to that, it just means it becomes a 'special occasion' place to go rather than somewhere I can take Werv regularly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you get any two for one deals if you have a train ticket?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2009)

I was looking out for any offers in the paper etc but I've not seen a single one.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2009)

OOOoooooooo


----------



## Chris P Duck (Dec 1, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I was looking out for any offers in the paper etc but I've not seen a single one.



The offers in the paper will appear next year when takings didn't quite match up to the projected figures and desperate measures are now needed to prevent it going bust.


----------



## Callie (Dec 1, 2009)

are you entitled to any work related discounts??


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2009)

Chris P Duck said:


> The offers in the paper will appear next year when takings didn't quite match up to the projected figures and desperate measures are now needed to prevent it going bust.



I suspect this to be the case


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2009)

Callie said:


> are you entitled to any work related discounts??



given my experience at the zoo last week it would seem not.


----------



## Callie (Dec 1, 2009)

gits


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2009)

I was thinking that as I know several people with cheap entry to the zoo I'd buy membership for this if it's reasonably priced (zoo is £48p/a but they refund your last £12 ticket) . . . . typically they haven't updated that page on their website


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 3, 2009)

Drove past it tonight, didn't realise it was new.


----------



## hermitical (Dec 3, 2009)

something in the post about the prices last week, the company said that it was much bigger than their other places which is reflected in the cost/s


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 8, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I was thinking that as I know several people with cheap entry to the zoo I'd buy membership for this if it's reasonably priced (zoo is £48p/a but they refund your last £12 ticket) . . . . typically they haven't updated that page on their website



I'd consider splitting a memberhsip with you, if it's hideous. Or perhaps one of us gets the zoo, one gets the aquarium


----------

